# Mixing sand into silicone?



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I'm going to be using silicone to anchor some thin rocks (basically tiles) into place on the back wall of a terrarium, since it seems like the safest option for something that will eventually contain frogs. The trouble is, silicone doesn't really grow moss very well, and I don't want to have it sticking out and obvious in the gaps between the rocks. I also have some fine white aquarium sand. Could I theoretically mix the sand into the silicone to make it look more like grout/cement, or could I possibly sprinkle it very thickly onto the wet silicone and get some of it to dry on top?
Any other suggestions? The rocks are about 1/4" thick, mostly about hand-sized, and I'm going to anchor them to the plastic on the back of a Biocube. The tank will be lying on its back for the gluing/drying so they're on a flat surface and gravity is working with me.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Anyone know? Might be doing this soon.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

You can certainly just add sand, coco fiber, etc. right on top of the wet silicone. That's how many people (myself included) do their backgrounds - by pressing whatever medium into the wet silicone on top of their foam background.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree. Coco fiber and dried moss stick well to wet Silicone. Sand will too, but being very small (low surface area) it might not cover completely. You should do a small test first. Hopefully it will work just as well as the fibers do. Let us know how it comes out!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Check out post #4 in this thread, Terrarium planting - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum 


In my experience, over the long-term unless the organics or other material is really worked into the silicone it tends to come out over time. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

OK, good to know.

Could I attach the tiles with pure silicone and then put the sand/dirt/silicone mix into a frosting bag and put it between the tiles? 

I probably won't be using any foam in this, just stone attached to the solid plastic back, because I don't want to deal with the foam expanding around stone. Depending on how it looks when it sets, I might try to sculpt some thick vines crawling up the back wall, though.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

look up silicon soil. still might be on here. what that is silicon and peat moss mixed together. if i remember i read from the frognet.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Betta132 said:


> OK, good to know.
> 
> Could I attach the tiles with pure silicone and then put the sand/dirt/silicone mix into a frosting bag and put it between the tiles?
> .


Try mixing up a small batch and see how well you can move it around. Your going to have to try it out as the ability to spread it is going to depend on the amount of other material that is mixed into it. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I ended up sticking the tiles on with silicone and then applying very sandy silicone around the edges, and it looks pretty good so far.


----------

